# Wax worms-/-Maggots



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Guys,I was wondering a good temp to store them in>?...both the some>? what kind of container>?.....also where can you get them in like bulk>? at a good price>?...thanks for the help,don't want to waste many......s.f.


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

EBAY this guy is real nice and they are fresh500 wax worms 2 cups of 250 top quality 

Item condition: New FREE SHIPPING

Time left: 2d 00h (Dec 22, 201015:31:23 PST) 


Price: US $16.00 Buy It NowBuy It NowBuy It Now 




Join eBay Bucks and earn 2% back on this item. See conditionsfor eBay Bucks - opens in a new window or tab 


Shipping: $3.95 Expedited ShippingSee more services See shipping discounts | See all shipping details 

Delivery: Estimated between Fri. Dec. 24 and Tue. Dec. 28 

Returns: No returns accepted. Covered by eBay Buyer Protection- opens in a new window or tab. 






Find out more about Top-rated seller - opens in a new window or tabMember id cbr6oorr21 ( Feedback Score Of 472) 
100% Positive feedback 

Consistently receives highest buyers' ratings
Ships items quickly
Has earned a track record of excellent service

Save this seller
See other items from this seller 




Other item info
Item number: 220713350280 
Item location: galeton, PA, United States 
Ships to: United States 
Payments: PayPal See payment details


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Do not store them the same. Maggots should be kept cold so store them in the refrigerator. I keep them in the small container that they come in. Never got them in bulk.

Waxworms should be at room temp or just slightly cooler. Keep them in your pocket out on the ice so they don't get too cold. Always get a chuckle when I see someone with a tub of 250 sitting out on the ice. I save the small containers from getting 25 and take 50 or so from the big tub out with me in that, then refill for the next trip. If you don't have one, ask for one when you get the tub.

Mark at Mark's B & T has the 250 tubs and for a good price. Just got one from him last week. See the Sticky for him at the top of the N.E. section.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

nixmkt said:


> Do not store them the same. Maggots should be kept cold so store them in the refrigerator. I keep them in the small container that they come in. Never got them in bulk.
> 
> Waxworms should be at room temp or just slightly cooler. Keep them in your pocket out on the ice so they don't get too cold. Always get a chuckle when I see someone with a tub of 250 sitting out on the ice. I save the small containers from getting 25 and take 50 or so from the big tub out with me in that, then refill for the next trip. If you don't have one, ask for one when you get the tub.
> 
> Mark at Mark's B & T has the 250 tubs and for a good price. Just got one from him last week. See the Sticky for him at the top of the N.E. section.


Great idea.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Maggots stay best at 35 degrees and in bulk would place in a ziplock plastic bag to keep the moisture in.Waxworms at 60 degrees and need to be well ventilated........Mark


----------



## Hot Rod 00 (Dec 10, 2010)

i dill a small hole in the top of a old dip can and the maggots in that soi do not smash them when fishing


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> Maggots stay best at 35 degrees and in bulk would place in a ziplock plastic bag to keep the moisture in.Waxworms at 60 degrees and need to be well ventilated........Mark


Mark, Thanks....do you sell bulk waxies? In the new shop by Mogadore? Thanks......


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Wax Worms are very fragile and freeze easily. On really cold days on the river I just keep them in my mouth. Tobacco does not seem to bother them much either if you were wondering.
Best container I found for maggots is the old 35mm film containers. Easy to carry, easy to open/close with cold hands, holds the right amount of bait, and floats when you drop it in the water because you accidentally choked on a few of your wax worms.


----------

